# Netbeans:  java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen, 

kennt sich jemand mit netbeans bzw. java aus?

ich wollte mich ausnahmsweise mal etwas strukturierter in die Plattform einarbeiten und hab mir die Bücher "netbeans Platform 6" von Heiko Böck und "Netbeans RCP - Das Entwicklerheft" von Jürgen Petri gesorgt. Beide bücher benutzten für ihre Projekte "Netbeans-Module" -> Modul-Gruppe.

Gleich bei der ersten Erstellung der Suite bekomme ich einen Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> testuserdir-delete:
> 
> clean:
> 
> clean:
> ...

 

Wenn ich das Module kompiliere, läuft es durch, allerdings bekomme ich bein Start die selbe Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> taskdefs:
> 
> common-init:
> 
> projectized-common.basic-init:
> ...

 

Sowohl bei der Suite als auch dem Modul hab ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Einfach nur den Assistenten durchlaufen lassen (nach Anleitung in den Büchern).

Fehlt da ein Plug-in? Ich hatte beim googeln den Eindruck dass der Fehler unabhängig von netbeans auftritt, ist es ein java-Problem (wobei ich nur die letzten angaben googlen konnte, verzeichnisse etc hatten keine Funde).

da ich gemerkt hab, dass ich netbeans mit bestimmten modulen mergen muss, damit ich überhaupt die netbeans module unterstützt hab, hier die Einstellung in der /etc/make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> NETBEANS_MODULES="cnd ide i2ee java nb j2ee phpwebcommon xml groovy gsf harness apisupport identity mobility profiler soa visualweb websvccommon"
> 
> 

 

An java ist sun version 6 installiert:

 *Quote:*   

> # java-config -L
> 
> The following VMs are available for generation-2:
> 
> 1)      Sun JDK 1.4.2.19 [sun-jdk-1.4]
> ...

 

brauche ich vielleicht  dev-java/sun-j2ee? Das ist nicht intalliert.

Gruß

Markus

----------

## Gibheer

Warum tust du dir die Arbeit an, Netbeans zu mergen? Du kannst es dir ganz einfach von netbeans.org runterladen und die "Installation" ist nur ein entpacken in den richtigen Ordner + Eintrag ins Menue.

Danach klappt das auch hervorragend mit den Plugins. Was jetzt die Module sein sollen, weiss ich nicht genau, ich kenne nur die Plugins und die funktionieren bei mir mit dem Netbeansinstaller wunderbar, egal ob Java, php oder Ruby.

Vielleicht ist es ein Fehler im Ebuild.

----------

## markusk21

Weil beim mergen die Abhängigkeiten (eigentlich) aufgelöst werden, die ggf. noch nicht installiert sind.

----------

